# Outbackers.com Donations



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Could someone please tell me where to send a donation check ? ALLRIGHT NOW !
NO JOKES !







I see under "donations" an address for "AndTech Solutions", but
I'm not too sure - I kinda thought Vern38 was the person to send it to. 
Yes, I know you can send it electronically, but I just don't ever use a credit or
debit card on the internet, and I not going to start now.








Any SERIOUS







help would be appreciated. 
Happy Outbacking ya'll!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Could someone please tell me where to send a donation check ? ALLRIGHT NOW !
> NO JOKES !
> 
> 
> ...


Vern is the man to send it to.
He owns and operates AndTech Solutions.
Send it there and he'll get it. Just be sure to include a note with what it's for and what your user name is on here.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

RVCarolina don't worry, Katrina is right. Vern runs this, and the other business, he's just using the Paypal account through it. I made my contribution, no funny business from Vern at all.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

RVCarolina,
We do have a tendency to get off-topic and the hilarity quotient on this forum is perhaps too high at times, however, if I was to defend it, the approach does keep things from getting too serious and maintains a positive approach most of the time. That said, when you ask for us to straighten up and be serious, you can count on this forum to respect your request and get back to business of Outbacks.

I hope you continue to enjoy the forum and the expertise that the members of this forum can provide.

Now, all you jokers out there (boy is that the pot calling the kettle black shy ), we need to respect serious requests for info. Keep it light when we can but let's make sure we answer the mail first.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Joking around? Here? Nah. We have a forum for Jokes.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Mercy! Didn't mean to get you-all THAT serious! I think I killed all the entertainment potential with the "serious" stuff.








Thanks for the straight info. though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It worked for me as well. No funny stuff going on here.

Thor


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Just to be clear, wasn't worried about "funny business" from within this group,
but you hear so much about hackers and that sort of thing........
Anyway, what exactly is "pay-pal", and how does it work? I have heard of it,
but would like someone to explain it to me. What makes it better/safer than
using credit or debit cards online? Thanks for any info. Fred


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Fred, I don't know exactly how it works but I will try to answer your question. Pay Pal is an account you set up with a seperate third party on a secure web site. The payment is sent to the person indirect this way the person you are paying has no access to your accounts. You do have to give account info to the Pay Pal site, at first I was a little leary as well, but I have never had any problems with this service. Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PayPal you still use your credit card for exchanging money on line it is just an establish company in the middle. Mainly for auction sites where the little guy on the other end does not have the ability to accept credit cards but wants to be able to let people pay for the stuff they sell with credit cards.

They also offer a bunch of other services but you are still using your credit card on line.

Now to address you fear of using your credit card on line. It is time to relax. EVERY single transaction you make goes across wires of some type from Wally World or Red Lobster or wherever you use the card back to the card company. Sometimes it is across a dedicated direct line but more often then not it is to a local number then across the net. You need to worry more about some sleazy waiter writing down your number then trying to use it on-line. Anyway there are a ton of protections in place to prevent you from owing anything against a stolen card or card number. So relax save 37 cents on snail mail and what ever check processing fees you have and send the money electronically.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You see PAYPAL used a lot on web auction sites. It's a quick, convienent way to pay for something. It's like your own little Western Union. Very safe and secure. You can set it up to pay right from your bank account too.


----------

